# Amazing 3-day colon cleanse experience



## 20539 (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi. I would like to share my excitement and feelings about a gastro-intestinal cleanse I did several months ago. It's called the, "so easy cleanse" being the only 3-day colon cleanse to remove encrusted fecal matter aka mucoid plaque. The Ingredients are ALL Organic, RAW, and non-GMO. It's disturbing to think of what kind of filth is sticking to and clogging our intestines especially if most of you grew up on the SAD diet (standard american diet) as I did. Possible food particles, preservatives, chemicals, addititves, de-natured foods, and/or other un-natural foods that are hard to digest or for the body to completely release, etc. Think of gluten here... glue-ton.. sticking to our insides. I've heard of studies finding food particles from when we were small children that showed up in the intestinal or colon tract 20-40+ years later (how they determine that I don't want to know..lol). Many doctors, researchers, health advocates, etc. are stating that one of the main factors to having great health and preventing dis-ease is having a clean and healthy functioning colon. I knew my body could use a good sweep of the intestines and colon. A collegue of mine suggested this cleanse. I documented and took pictures of my experience on this 3-day cleanse. You can view that info through my blog at www.myspace.com/rawsoccerdude. The pictures show some nasty rubbery material that came out of me so those of you with weak stomachs please be prepared. I've always been in great shape and felt healthy but as I got into my early-mid twenties I noticed I wasn't digesting as well and my bowel movments were irregular. Since doing this cleanse I've had better digestion, nutrient absorbtion has seemed to improve, more energy, clarity of mind and feeling of body and regular bowel movement. During the cleanse it was very smooth and subtle. It wasn't like having diarrhea or uncontrolable releases. I knew when I had to go and was definitely mindful of being near a bathroom. I was so impressed with this cleanse that I decided to distribute it. I want people to feel as good as I do and live a happy healthy life. There are many health products and ways to go about achieving vibrant radiant health and this cleanse is definitely one of them in my book. For more info please don't hesitate to call, email me or visit www.3daycleanse.net Great health and happiness to you!warm regards,michael george aka "Detox Dude"206-355-1871Detox_dude###yahoo.com


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI"Colon CleansingI've been hearing about something called colon cleansing. What is it, and should I be doing it?Not only does colon cleansing provide no benefit, it can be downright dangerous. Contrary to popular belief, the inside of the colon -- the end of the large intestine -- isn't dirty and does not need to be cleaned out. Mother Nature does that on her own by making sure that waste passes through and out of your body, taking impurities with it.Colon cleansing is a procedure that involves having an enema or using a laxative that completely evacuates the intestine. It has been touted as everything from a toxin remover to a cure for cancer. Some spas even offer the treatment. Use of enemas particularly scares me because it may involve unskilled personnel performing a procedure that could be harmful. The risk of damaging the rectum, and even perforating the bowel, is a real one.There is no medical reason whatsoever for having a cleansing enema. Enemas are only for treating stubborn constipation and for preparing the colon for a test (for example, a barium enema) or for surgery. So if anyone other than your doctor suggests an enema, just say no. If you want to flush out impurities from your body, have another glass of water instead. -- BY NANCY SNYDERMAN, M.D."http://magazines.ivillage.com/goodhousekee..._295910,00.htmlMayo Clinic ask the digestive health expert"Colon cleansing: Helpful or harmful?Q. I've read many articles on colon cleansing as the root of all ills. I don't believe it. Generally, colon cleansing sounds like a good way to clean toxins from your body. What do you think?No name / No stateA.Doctors don't recommend colon cleansing for better health or to prevent disease. The only appropriate use for colon cleansing is in preparation for a medical examination of the colon.Your colon normally eliminates waste material and bacteria and absorbs water and sodium to maintain your body's fluid and electrolyte balance. Some colon-cleansing programs disrupt this balance and can be harmful by causing dehydration and salt depletion."http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/colon-cle...AN00065/si=2765"How Clean Should Your Colon Be? By Karen Schneider "Changing Rhythms Naturally, the body empties its waste once it has absorbed the required food and calories it needs for energy through the small intestine. But by taking any form of laxative on a daily basis, individuals will cause their body to lose needed nutrients and fluids and also fall out of a natural rhythm. Continued use of products for "internal cleansing" can lead to bloating, cramping, dehydration, and disturbances and imbalances in electrolytes (such as potassium and calcium, which ensure healthy teeth, joints, bones, nerve impulses, blood sugar levels, and the delivery of oxygen to the cells of the body). More severe side effects may include cardiac arrhythmias, heart attack, kidney problems, and even death. It is possible for individuals to experience withdrawal symptoms when they cease such programs, including abdominal cramping, mild to severe constipation, bloating, mood swings, and general feelings of fatigue, but Natural Medicine Associates says these can also be taken as "symptoms" of parasitic infection. Your health problems may be a result of the treatment, not actual predatory parasites. "http://www.acsh.org/factsfears/newsID.194/news_detail.aspThis is newer IFFGD Consitpation.orgCommon Questions about ConstipationMyths and MisconceptionsBy: Ken Mandel, Ph.D."Is a long time period of stool in the colon a danger of constipation? Can it cause other disease? Since ancient times there has been a belief that when stool resides in the colon for too long, "toxins" in the stool are released and can cause disease. This theory, which is referred to as "autointoxication" had a resurgence in the early 20th century, at which time the use of frequent enemas, cleansing purgatives, and even surgical removal of part or all of the colon were popular. Even today, colon cleansing with various purgative and enema procedures is promoted to maintain "colon health." However, there is no foundation in science for this theory. No data have ever shown that toxins are generated in the colon to be absorbed and contribute to other diseases. Autointoxication is a myth. While surgical removal of the colon is used, though very rarely, as a treatment in extreme cases of chronic and untreatable constipation, it is only considered when constipation has proven unresponsive to all other means of medical treatment and the colon is proven to have a local neuromuscular disorder. "http://www.aboutconstipation.org/questions.html#1


----------

